# Projects complete...ready to hunt



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool! What do you think of the DIY carbon spray?


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

I actually use the activated carbon mix by submerging my clothes in them and then allow to air dry. I then use the scent cover/remover spray (non-carbon) as normal in the field. I didn't have much luck spraying the carbon. The sprayers clog too easy and it is a good way to frustrate you standing in a field trying to spray down. Submerging them will usually last me a few weeks before I wash and do it all over again.


----------



## Kitterman411 (Mar 2, 2010)

How did you make the mirror blind??


----------



## Lhamilton (Aug 31, 2010)

What's the recipe for that buck lure ?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you use the fish tank carbon? That's a sweet hay blind!


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

the buck lure is: I have my son pee in a milk jug till 3/4 full. Mix with one cup ammonia and 2-3 purreed apples. I got this on this site or another diy site. I will try to find the link. I use it on scrapes and around my buck decoy and have had good success with it.


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

I have used the fish tank as well as powdered activated carbon. Both work well. I have been on the ground in pine trees 3 feet away from deer...multiple times.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

for the mirror blind check out iceman's thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1314987
this was the inspiration. I used reflective mylar and wood but if you can do it with window film and plexi it is much smoother.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

awesome stuff man


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

What is recipe for deer lick food?


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

the pic that is here is a large jar of peanut butter, cut out the bottom, screw the lid to the tree. they will bury their head in it to lick it clean. The Cmear deer that I use is 1lb canning salt, 1lb corn sugar, 1lb powder sugar and 3 packets of kool aid ( i have tried various flavors, i dont think it matters).


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool stuff. Where can one find corn sugar?


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

I brew beer and that is what i use for the fermentation. I buy large bags of it from a fermentation store here in town. The only reason that I use that kind is it is much finer than regular sugar.


----------



## Lhamilton (Aug 31, 2010)

So you put the c'mere deer in the PVC pipe ?


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

No I put corn in the feeder. Once you start they will eat 50lbs in a couple of days. I guess it is good that I can't feed after august in my area or I would go broke!


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

looks like your ready, good luck. need to make me a deer hauler too.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great work!! hope it pays off with some great deer


----------



## DAVEOB (Aug 15, 2007)

I just finished my round bale blind and am not happy with my window flaps, what did you use to cover the windows?


----------



## EGlock86 (Aug 15, 2010)

could you send a link on how to make the carbon spray and/or Mix ....thanks


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

x2 on the carbon spray info thanks


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

Do you have instructions on how to build the blinds. ?


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry guys, I have been out of town. Daveob, I have been very happy with my windows. I use the same material as I did for the wrap (netted woven hay). I double it over and put two pieces of old garden hose in the ends. This is what the rope goes through so that it will travel up and down with no obstructions. tie the two pieces of rope to the top and bottom. I tie them slightly wider than the window so that there is tension. I then put a bungee across the window to hold it in place and keep it tight to the curved window.


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

the carbon mix is just activated carbon (maybe an oz) with a gallon of distilled water. There are many types of activated carbon. You can use the kind that goes in fish tanks, you will have to crush it to a fine powder. I have done it that way but I like the kind that comes in a powder already. do a search on the internet. It is so much easier and finer. I mix the distilled water and carbon in a tub and then dip my clothes. Let then hang dry for a couple of days and then put them in your storage containers. I hunt Oct 1 - end of Jan and only have to do this twice, more so because my clothes just need to be washed.


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

I use a wood frame for the bottom. It is easier than welding and is fairly light.







I add these for enforcement and i will drill holes in them so that the pipe will fit into it.














I use pipe/conduit for the frame. This just adds structural stability for the wire to sit on. My first blind I used wood and it was very heavy with that much wood.














I actually pulled this wire fencing out of a field. You can use whatever you have. Mine is not as heavy as hog fencing but it works good and it does not weigh very much. You could actually just use chicken wire. Use what ever is cheap or free!!







I cover it with a tarp so that it adds weather protection.







OK, this is where you will spend time! My first blind I actually purchased deer netting and wove two pieces together with hay in between the layers. It took DAYS! I am still itching from it! I then went to a local landscaping supplier and purchased erosion control nets. These are what is used on the side of roads when they are under construction and planting grass. It cost me $28.00 for 100 ft. It made two blinds. This is the way to go! You can actually make a blind in about three hours with this not days! You will have to double it over. it is very thin.







Once attached cut your windows. I used zip ties and twine to hold everything together. I will say that my first two were very clean and pretty. My last one I sopped together...It doesn't matter! As long as it is structurally sound it is fine. The deer don't care if it is not perfect. Have you ever seen a hay bale that sat in the elements for a long time.


----------



## DAVEOB (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank You for the advice!


----------



## joe.esq1 (Aug 1, 2011)

very nice, I'm gonna show this to the guys and see if they want to pitch in and put one together.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Where did you get the plans for the deer cart?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I spent a lot of time as a youth shooting hay bales for practice and to practice distance judging. So my only concern with the hay bale blind is that some idiot (like me as a youth) might mistake the blind for an actual bale and shoot me, especially in low light situations. 

Just me being paranoid I'm sure, because those dudes look great thanks for the advise and the pictures!


----------



## shane&karie (Jan 19, 2010)

dude thats great my season is over but im gonna start on one anyways for next season then i can put my son or wife in it and i know were they are lol


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

All excellent projects and all expertly constructed.
I will give the bale blind a shot, it is a great idea with the conduit.
Much lighter than other materials.
Well done and good hunting.
Post what you bag as well.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

bunch of good ideas, something for off season . thanks


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

Good job on all of your projects as well as your thread.:thumbs_up


----------

